# Impatient prima donna rider gave me the first one star rating



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m still on Uber Pro Blue status, which means I cannot see the distance unless I reach one of the top tiers status (Gold), which is nigh improbable for me. This happened early morning, around 4:30 a.m.










Unfortunately for me, I had just caught common cold while on duty as rideshare driver when I accepted the ride request. It turned out to be nearly 50 miles to the major airport as soon as I hit the start ride after picking up the pax.

My gasoline fuel tank was also only 1/4 filled. Driving that much distance would deplete gasoline to empty if going there on that low gas fuel tank.

I picked up this male passenger with face covering and I wear mask covering as always. I have dashcam video recording with cabin view for added proof just in case.

I politely asked him is he okay with me stopping by gas station to fill gas tank to the full and okay with me stopping by Walgreens to buy cold medicine. He nodded yes as assenting.

I also stopped to put on temporary Uber paper decal on windshield because of rigid airport rule. I was almost cited by airport police for NOT displaying the decal inside rideshare zone last month but they let me go with a warning. (I am still awaiting official Uber windshield decal and have not received it in the mail, despite two requests.)

Yet, afterwards with the dropoff, this rider bombed my rating average system with one star rating.

I cannot see the distance after accepting ride request due to low tier status. If I were high tier and I see distance, I turn ride request down flat and try to stop request as turned off to go home to recover.

I contacted Uber to dispute to block this rider by unpairing.

Did the rider expect me to operate like a robot by enduring cold (nasal congestion and sneezing while wearing face mask) AND drive to the airport 50 miles away on 1/4 of gas?

He nodded head to assent, yet trashed my rating that dipped from 4.97 to 4.93. (I have 105 five stars and a few four stars). He lied to me. He also had an attitude and I still gave him five stars post-dropoff.

Even though I’m low tier (Uber Pro Blue) that prevent me from seeing distance to decide whether to accept or turn down the ride request, if it is a long distance drive like heading to the big airport, is it okay to politely ask the rider to consent to me filling up gas tank, in particular, before resuming the long distance ride?

if the rider has the issue with me stopping by gas station and even for cold medicine as emergency, he or she should ask me to return to the original pickup location to drop them off so they call Uber to get a different ride.

That way no problem, but I’m probably the only on duty Uber rideshare driver in the entire county often, especially early-mid morning. If not for me they would be stuck not getting to the airport unless they order Lyft or call taxi company (latter more expensive).

I learned the lesson that I should stop Uber rideshare service as soon as the gas fuel tank meter indicates middle as half full to refill, in case of blindly accepting ride requests that turn out to be long distance due to my low tier status.

Besides, if I discover long distance upon hitting start ride button, I am powerless to hesitate to advise pax I cannot accept ride request for too long distance and altercation would ensue with angry pax assaulting me.

The rider who left me one star was certainly impatient and petty as a prima donna asshole who deserves to get his customer end account banned for treating me like second class.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> I’m probably the only on duty Uber rideshare driver in the entire county often, especially early-mid morning. If not for me they would be stuck not getting to the airport


Then fill up your tank the day before at the end of your shift.


DeafUberDriver said:


> Did the rider expect me to operate like a robot by enduring cold (nasal congestion and sneezing while wearing face mask) AND drive to the airport 50 miles away on 1/4 of gas?


Your rider expected you to be ready & willing & able to accept trips. You were not.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ya know, you’re not supposed to drive if you’re sick. And you went shopping in the middle of a trip, and stopped for gas? I’m surprised you didn’t also go through a McDonald’s drive though for breakfast. I mean, how were you supposed to know that this trip would interfere with meal time, since you’re only blue. These pesky pax need to start getting into our cars with a pocket full of cough drops for us, a full gas can, a breakfast burrito, and a roll of toilet paper, just in case we need it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You will get many more low ratings
Dont worry about it and just do
the best you can until you get deactivated


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

IMO the 1 star was warranted....you came unprepared and were unprofessional by my standards


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Hate to add to the dog pile but you weren't ready to drive. In 20k rides between Uber and Lyft I have never once got gas during a trip, nor did any shopping.

The closest I got was a pax requested a 7-11 stop, I filled the tank while the pax was inside to make good use of the time. They got back maybe 15 seconds before the pump stopped. 

For the cold meds - suffer through it until the trip is done.

My mantra is usually "Who cares what the cargo thinks" but that only applies if you act reasonably, and the pax reacts unreasonably.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In 16000 trips I've stopped for gas twice with passengers both times at the end of a night where things just got crazy. I would never think of stopping to get something in a store, tough it out and yes, you shouldn't have been driving. 

Regardless of all of that, you will get a 1 star every now and then. Who cares? As long as you are over 4.6 you should be fine and make exactly the same money.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You're WAY overanalyzing this.
As already mentioned do not make ANY personal stops after picking up a pax. It's not the pax's problem or concern that you cannot see trip length. They're paying for a ride to their destination, not for your personal errands.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Don't take it personally, ratings don't mean anything in this business for riders. You can rate them 1 star or 5 star, someone will always pick them up. After a short amount of trips their rider rating against you will drop off and they will be nothing but a vague memory when you're taking a shit on the toilet.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Some of you think it’s entirely my fault for being dumb when this is the first time I had to deal with a BLIND ride request (as Uber Pro Blue tier) that do NOT display the destination info that got me stuck. The WORST alternative is that I would see the destination AFTER I press start ride, and I hesitantly ask the pax I cannot do the long trip and pax gets very upset to threaten/attack me.

As a “Uber Pro BLUE status” driver, it’s a lesson learned for me to be prepared why it’s a must to fill fuel tank to FULL whenever there is a meter point of HALF FULL fuel tank and store cold medicine somewhere in my service car during fall and winter seasons.

It’s about trial and error from EXPERIENCE to deal with mistakes, since I was never “oriented” by Uber when starting out.

Below is a DISadvantage for drivers stuck on Blue tier to be (un)prepared for unexpected long distance (40+ mile one way on 1/4 of gas) ride requests.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I’m sorry that our constructive criticism pierced your thin skin. Wait! @SHalester, is this your sock puppet???


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You need to make a habit of topping off your gas tank when you get done driving for the night. In four years I only had to stop for gas once or twice on the way home because I got calls way far away. Never with a pax in the car. Also keep some good cough drops in the car, so many times I get a sore throat from talking too much so I keep a stash in the car. As for the one star you got it, don’t bother fighting it, you don’t get paid in stars. You know why you got it, how to fix it and move on. Your still above 4.9 so don’t worry about it. I get random 1 star without any of the issues you describe, just don’t be making a ton of stops like this again and you’ll be fine


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Some good advice in this thread. Let's try to keep any criticism constructive though.

My advice: you got a bad rating for a reason; learn from it. You are paid to perform a service. Yes it is called "rideshare", but realistically you are a taxi. I learned this early on when I thought we could have a conversation on equal footing, and I got low ratings when I didn't realize it was time to be quiet. The client is under no obligation to entertain me.

The client is under no obligation to wait for you, or accommodate any of your needs whatsoever. Show up to every pickup ready to go. If you're not ready, go offline. If you're getting stacked pings and don't want to, hit the red "do not accept new requests" button.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Some of you think it’s entirely my fault for being dumb when this is the first time I had to deal with a BLIND ride request (as Uber Pro Blue tier) that do NOT display the destination info that got me stuck. The WORST alternative is that I would see the destination AFTER I press start ride, and I hesitantly ask the pax I cannot do the long trip and pax gets very upset to threaten/attack me.
> 
> As a “Uber Pro BLUE status” driver, it’s a lesson learned for me to be prepared why it’s a must to fill fuel tank to FULL whenever there is a meter point of HALF FULL fuel tank and store cold medicine somewhere in my service car during fall and winter seasons.
> 
> ...


I'm Blue because my cancellation rate is too high. I've been Blue the entire pandemic. 

It's not a factor for your scenario whatsoever. It's just not.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

And I’m blue because my dog recently passed away.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Getting gas if presented to the customer right is not an issue. Going shopping is a big issue.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My thoughts are always enough fuel to go 100+ miles.... cool air..heat..clean car. if you feel sick go home.i once with a cool 18 y.o teen that was very friendly on highway. did a nascar pit fuel stop to top my tank for an event filled sat night coming in a few hours. but we were very cool. we are talking 1 stop i 7 years++..
problem i think with many drivers is cash...i have a van . city 12 mpg hwy rare 22-25 mpg.


----------

